# Pigeon allergy?



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

So I have 2 pigeons living with me in my small apt. One is a feral and the other one is racer who cannot fly anymore. I've noticed that when Im with the racer I get a discomfort in my chest and sometimes a cough. This does not happen with the feral.

They both take baths, the racer (the one that gives me the chest discomfort) bathes A LOT! I always joke that she is half duck because she bathes so much compared to the feral!

Being that said, do any of you know what could be causing this? Do you think it has something to do because she was a racer? Could it be medications, vitamins, etc given by her previous owner that are still on her feathers or in her system?

I can't put them outside because I don't have a backyard or balcony.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are dusty. That could be bothering you. Not much you can do about it other than not having them in the house. Maybe an air purifier would help.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I use a bird bath spray on my guys a few times a week to cut down on the dust and it has made a huge difference. It cleans better and conditions the feathers. I swear by two things with having two pigeons indoors - a rumba automatic vacuum for the tile where the birds are, and that bird bath spray "ecotrition bird bath spray" that I got at Petco. Just a few quick sprays that you don't have to rinse out and done. I agree with Jay, a purifier is a great option or get a good allergen defense filter for your apartment/house.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

JennyM, I have a lung problem from our birds. We had to move them outside. But if you are just having mild allergybsymptoms, agree with the recommendations made by people here for air purifiers, vacuuming--we use hepa vacuums-- bathing or sprays. If you get night time breathing crackles, though, you need to be checked for hypersensitivity pneumonitis aka pigeon lung. A blood test will show if you have this. But it is rare and basically the treatment is to move the birds outside and wear a respirator mask to keep from breathing poop and white powder. If we had used the air purifiers and hepa vacs sooner I might not have become so sensitized.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Pigeons indoors*

I am going to say something that will be unpopular with many on here.

If the only way I had to keep pigeons was to keep them in my living space, I would not have pigeons at all. Pigeons carry to many things that can affect human health. I have known several fanciers that ended up with histoplasmosis, and severe allergic reactions to even minor exposure to the dust. My own son was diagnosed with cryptococcis neoformans a very serious fungal infection of the lungs associated with pigeons, bats, and rotting wood. These cases were with pigeons kept outside not right in your personal living space.

You personal health is something to always guard first and foremost. It can be extremely hard to get it back if you lose it. No hobby in the world is worth compromising the quality of your life.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone!! I stopped by Petco on my way from work and got the bird bath spray that wiggles and puddles recommended! I will try to get a new vacuum this weekend too! 

How do I use the spray though? should I wet them completely? under the wings or all the body? thanks in advance


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Chuck K said:


> I am going to say something that will be unpopular with many on here.
> 
> If the only way I had to keep pigeons was to keep them in my living space, I would not have pigeons at all. Pigeons carry to many things that can affect human health. I have known several fanciers that ended up with histoplasmosis, and severe allergic reactions to even minor exposure to the dust. My own son was diagnosed with cryptococcis neoformans a very serious fungal infection of the lungs associated with pigeons, bats, and rotting wood. These cases were with pigeons kept outside not right in your personal living space.
> 
> You personal health is something to always guard first and foremost. It can be extremely hard to get it back if you lose it. No hobby in the world is worth compromising the quality of your life.


Thank you Chuck K, you are right but I didn't plan to have these birds. I actually don't have any other pets because of the place I live, but I found them injured and I just couldn't leave them dying on the street. I was going to release the feral back to his habitat but a lot of people have told that it's too late to release him now, the other one I was going to put up for adoption. The problem is that they are just "regular" pigeons and not a lot of people want to adopt those, most people want the pretty white ones or other nice breeds. So I am kinda stuck with them for now lol until I find out what to do with them. I love them so much though and would love to keep them, but I also do not want to get sick! I will try my best to live with them, but if not I will have to let them go


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What color is the racer, JennyM? Surprisingly can make a difference.

Is the racer molting?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I bath my house pigeon in Versele-Laga Ideal Bathsalt once a week and it gets most of the pin feather shedding out plus it conditions the feathers and moisturises the skin. It's fabulous stuff.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

John_D said:


> What color is the racer, JennyM? Surprisingly can make a difference.
> 
> Is the racer molting?


I had no idea the color could make a difference! She's light gray with black, I've noticed her feathers are softer and fluffier than the feral's, probably because her diet was a lot better than his! She is NOT molting right now, but he is!

Here's a picture of her (she is very sweet):


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

FredaH said:


> I bath my house pigeon in Versele-Laga Ideal Bathsalt once a week and it gets most of the pin feather shedding out plus it conditions the feathers and moisturises the skin. It's fabulous stuff.


sounds like a great product! I will check if it's sold here! thanks for the suggestion 

ok I checked and I don't think I can find that product here. What are the ingredients? do you know if there's another product that's similar it? thanks


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cwebster said:


> JennyM, I have a lung problem from our birds. We had to move them outside. But if you are just having mild allergybsymptoms, agree with the recommendations made by people here for air purifiers, vacuuming--we use hepa vacuums-- bathing or sprays. If you get night time breathing crackles, though, you need to be checked for hypersensitivity pneumonitis aka pigeon lung. A blood test will show if you have this. But it is rare and basically the treatment is to move the birds outside and wear a respirator mask to keep from breathing poop and white powder. If we had used the air purifiers and hepa vacs sooner I might not have become so sensitized.


Thank you cwebster, I don't have any breathing crackles but will get checked if I do! what I sometimes have is a wheezing sound in the throat, could that be a sign of pigeon lung too? it does not happen all the time though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why don't you google the product and see if you can buy it online. Most things you can. Try Amazon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jenny, your bird is really gorgeous! Would live to see a recent photo if your feral too. Ferals are my favorite. BTW I googled the bath salts and they are available several paces online so may order some now that i am putting pans of water in our cages. Also when my lungs got worse I had some wheezing when walking but the main symptom was bad night time crackles...sounds like soap suds breaking or Velcro ripping, really marked and obvious. I also had a lot if weight loss and fatigue. If you are concerned you might want to have a dr listen to your lungs. Am better with the pigeons outside and taking prednisone. You might just be having seasonal allergies though.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Why don't you google the product and see if you can buy it online. Most things you can. Try Amazon.


I googled it but I didn't see it, I guess I didn't search good enough lol I will try Amazon! thank you 




cwebster said:


> Jenny, your bird is really gorgeous! Would live to see a recent photo if your feral too. Ferals are my favorite. BTW I googled the bath salts and they are available several paces online so may order some now that i am putting pans of water in our cages. Also when my lungs got worse I had some wheezing when walking but the main symptom was bad night time crackles...sounds like soap suds breaking or Velcro ripping, really marked and obvious. I also had a lot if weight loss and fatigue. If you are concerned you might want to have a dr listen to your lungs. Am better with the pigeons outside and taking prednisone. You might just be having seasonal allergies though.


thank you cwebster, luckily I don't have any crackle sound and no fatigue either! so it could be seasonal allergies or something else. I might have to get myself checked just in case! and I will definitely get a new vacuum plus I'll google the bath salts FredaH suggested! thank you for helping  and by the way, what is the name of the blood test to see if someone has pigeon lung?

and yes, my birdie is very pretty! and sweet too! she doesn't like to be picked up but once she's in my hands she relaxes and even falls asleep. The feral is like the ones you see on the street, nothing fancy about him but I think he is very handsome!! I love everything about him  he's a little bit of a pain though, because he pecks a lot and fights you if you pick him up!

here's a picture of him, he is standing in a little cage we built on the window so he can get a little bit of fresh air and sun. I think he is beautiful too!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

JennyM, your birds are lovely. Ferals are my favorite type of pigeon. A lot of people have seasonal allergies right now so don't panic. If you want to make sure you don't gave pigeon fanciers lung, you can see a pulmonologist or ask for a blood test called a hypersensitivity pneumonitis panel--pigeon antigen test. But if you don't have lung crackles, night sweats, weight loss, and a dry cough you are likely ok, although I'm no medical doctor. To prevent it, would get an air cleaner, vacuum, wipe down the cages daily, maybe even wear a mask when around the birds, and not sleep in the same room as the pigeons. Once you develop sensitivity to,pigeons or anything else, if you have hypersensitivity pneumonitis, the only effective treatment is avoiding contact with what your immune system is reacting to. I got it because we had pigeons in every room, admittedly didn't vacuum up,the white powder enough, and spent over five hours per day with Phoebe pigeon when she got sick.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Jenny. It's available on eBay if that's any help so you may get it there, otherwise there's a link to the company who may be able to advise if you mail them. Good luck in your search and you will love it because the feathers feel lovely after a bath in this. x
http://www.versele-laga.com/en-FR/For-your-animal/Pigeons/Health-,-a-,-care-products-racing-pigeons


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

JennyM said:


> Thank you everyone!! I stopped by Petco on my way from work and got the bird bath spray that wiggles and puddles recommended! I will try to get a new vacuum this weekend too!
> 
> How do I use the spray though? should I wet them completely? under the wings or all the body? thanks in advance


When I spray mine I do 2 squirts to the back and belly then one squirt under and on top of each wing. I do this about 3 times a week. At first they were not all that thrilled with this new routine, but now Puddles will actually spread her wings out like "don't forget here!" They do get a true bath every 6 weeks. 

Your two birds are really pretty. Your Racer looks like quite the cuddle bug. I agree with cwebster, get the blood test for your peace of mind, that way there is no wondering or worrying over the could be and the what ifs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They actually love to bathe, and should get a bath pan often. This does help with the dust. Put a bath pan with lukewarm water once or twice a week. It's also fun to watch them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JennyM said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've noticed that when Im with the racer I get a discomfort in my chest and sometimes a cough. This does not happen with the feral.
> 
> They both take baths, the racer (the one that gives me the chest discomfort) bathes A LOT! I always joke that she is half duck because she bathes so much compared to the feral!


*Yeah, their feathers are full of the dust which actually is healthy for them, but not for us.

I started getting issues of discomfort and cough when I rehabbed 2 baby pigeons and had to bring them indoors. This ended up to become a full blown allergy to pigeon dust which affected my breathing-couldn't catch my breathe, and I was eventually diagnosed with pigeon lung-but I am fine now. (I am not saying this is what you have) I had to move the birds back outside (after they were raised by local bird rehabber) 

If you continue to keep the racer inside get an air purifier, it will help alot, regardless of what you may have. *


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful advice all around and what beautiful birdies you have and if you own your own property you could maybe build a small loft to get them out of the house. I am thinking along the lines of John K. on post five I think.. I have a bird room that is closed with two fans going in and out with a air cleaner as well. Right now i have two parakeets in it and a finch and only used it for pigeons when I give helping hands to them..I do not want pigeons inside my house and try to avoid it unless a pigeon is in need of medical care and a helping hand. I have a pigeon allergy to where my eyes water . I have a loft and wear a mask and over-shirt and clear glasses when I clean it everyday. All the suggestions were just great and your birdies are just lovely...Thanks for the posting..


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> They actually love to bathe, and should get a bath pan often. This does help with the dust. Put a bath pan with lukewarm water once or twice a week. It's also fun to watch them.


It is a lot of fun to watch them take their "play bath" as I call it. I agree they should have access to a shallow pan of warm water at least once or twice a week, but I have noticed indoor birds seem to have less dust if you give them a "true bath" where you have to dry them off about every 6 weeks.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone! I will try all the above suggestions and see if that helps, maybe they are just seasonal allergies so we'll see what happens! if not I will have to give them away but I really don't want to


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cwebster said:


> JennyM, your birds are lovely. Ferals are my favorite type of pigeon. A lot of people have seasonal allergies right now so don't panic. If you want to make sure you don't gave pigeon fanciers lung, you can see a pulmonologist or ask for a blood test called a hypersensitivity pneumonitis panel--pigeon antigen test. But if you don't have lung crackles, night sweats, weight loss, and a dry cough you are likely ok, although I'm no medical doctor. To prevent it, would get an air cleaner, vacuum, wipe down the cages daily, maybe even wear a mask when around the birds, and not sleep in the same room as the pigeons. Once you develop sensitivity to,pigeons or anything else, if you have hypersensitivity pneumonitis, the only effective treatment is avoiding contact with what your immune system is reacting to. I got it because we had pigeons in every room, admittedly didn't vacuum up,the white powder enough, and spent over five hours per day with Phoebe pigeon when she got sick.


Thank you!  I like ferals too!! and thanks for posting the name of the blood test, if this doesn't improve I'll seek for a pulmonologist. But I'm hoping that they are just allergies, I really don't want to give them away 




FredaH said:


> Hi Jenny. It's available on eBay if that's any help so you may get it there, otherwise there's a link to the company who may be able to advise if you mail them. Good luck in your search and you will love it because the feathers feel lovely after a bath in this. x
> http://www.versele-laga.com/en-FR/For-your-animal/Pigeons/Health-,-a-,-care-products-racing-pigeons


Thank you for the link!! I'll contact the makers if I cannot find a place to buy it! Do you put it in the water every time they take a bath?




wiggles and puddles said:


> When I spray mine I do 2 squirts to the back and belly then one squirt under and on top of each wing. I do this about 3 times a week. At first they were not all that thrilled with this new routine, but now Puddles will actually spread her wings out like "don't forget here!" They do get a true bath every 6 weeks.
> 
> Your two birds are really pretty. Your Racer looks like quite the cuddle bug. I agree with cwebster, get the blood test for your peace of mind, that way there is no wondering or worrying over the could be and the what ifs.


Yes, my racer is a cuddle bug! but only at night lol during the day it's impossible to touch her!! I've had her for a few months so I hope this will change with time. Thank you for telling me how to use the bath spray  




Jay3 said:


> They actually love to bathe, and should get a bath pan often. This does help with the dust. Put a bath pan with lukewarm water once or twice a week. It's also fun to watch them.


I do put water for them, the feral doesn't like to take baths lol maybe because he didn't bathe that much when he was on the street, but the racer bathes 3 or 4 times a week!! she looooves water, sometimes she just sits in there!



Skyeking said:


> *Yeah, their feathers are full of the dust which actually is healthy for them, but not for us.
> 
> I started getting issues of discomfort and cough when I rehabbed 2 baby pigeons and had to bring them indoors. This ended up to become a full blown allergy to pigeon dust which affected my breathing-couldn't catch my breathe, and I was eventually diagnosed with pigeon lung-but I am fine now. (I am not saying this is what you have) I had to move the birds back outside (after they were raised by local bird rehabber)
> 
> If you continue to keep the racer inside get an air purifier, it will help alot, regardless of what you may have. *


I really hope I don't have the same thing, although I have similar symptoms! I will try all the suggestions on this thread and see if it helps!! I'll look for and air purifier as well. Thank you!





c.hert said:


> Wonderful advice all around and what beautiful birdies you have and if you own your own property you could maybe build a small loft to get them out of the house. I am thinking along the lines of John K. on post five I think.. I have a bird room that is closed with two fans going in and out with a air cleaner as well. Right now i have two parakeets in it and a finch and only used it for pigeons when I give helping hands to them..I do not want pigeons inside my house and try to avoid it unless a pigeon is in need of medical care and a helping hand. I have a pigeon allergy to where my eyes water . I have a loft and wear a mask and over-shirt and clear glasses when I clean it everyday. All the suggestions were just great and your birdies are just lovely...Thanks for the posting..


Thank you c.hert  I would love to build a loft for them but unfortunately I live in a very small apartment and I don't have access to a backyard, not even a balcony! That's why we built a tiny cage on our window so they could get a little bit of fresh air and sun.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

It's added at one tablespoon per 10 litres of water but I use a cat litter tray for mine and add a pinch, it lasts for ages when you only have a couple of pigeons. I offer the bath every other day at the moment because the pin feathers are almost through and there's lots of sheaths coming out. x


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

FredaH said:


> It's added at one tablespoon per 10 litres of water but I use a cat litter tray for mine and add a pinch, it lasts for ages when you only have a couple of pigeons. I offer the bath every other day at the moment because the pin feathers are almost through and there's lots of sheaths coming out. x


I use a cat litter for them too!! so I will add a pinch as well, thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jenny, do they bathe together? Because usually one seeing the other get in the water will entice him to get in also.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Jenny, do they bathe together? Because usually one seeing the other get in the water will entice him to get in also.


The thing is they were separated for a long time, they just met 2 weeks ago! but the racer (female) has taken a few baths since then and the feral (male) has only bathe once! The good thing is that he does not give me any problem, it's her feathers that have some kind of minty scent that makes my throat itch! ok it's not really "minty" lol but it's hard to describe, but she doesn't smell like the male. I'm just waiting for her to trust me a little bit more so that I can hold her and give her a good bath myself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But do you let them bathe together?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> But do you let them bathe together?


yes, for the 2 weeks they've been together I've been putting water for both.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that he hasn't joined her yet. Usually they will learn from the other.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pigeons maturate at difference times and at certain times they will not take a bath as well as when the last bath was for they do not want to take toooo many in too quick of a time when they last bathed. Also if they are sitting on eggs or if might be their turn to sit on eggs they will not take baths..They maturate different---no worries...I do have one that never takes a bath and i have to bath him for he does not like getting his tail wet...He came from California and Mickaboo saved him so I give him a bath in the kitchen...Enjoy your birdies...


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I'm surprised that he hasn't joined her yet. Usually they will learn from the other.


They have only bathed together once, the next time the racer took a bath the feral just joined her when she was drying on the bed LOL




c.hert said:


> Pigeons maturate at difference times and at certain times they will not take a bath as well as when the last bath was for they do not want to take toooo many in too quick of a time when they last bathed. Also if they are sitting on eggs or if might be their turn to sit on eggs they will not take baths..They maturate different---no worries...I do have one that never takes a bath and i have to bath him for he does not like getting his tail wet...He came from California and Mickaboo saved him so I give him a bath in the kitchen...Enjoy your birdies...


LOL how funny that he doesn't like to get his tail wet!! how did you find out that was the problem? you're too nice to be giving him a bath in the kitchen!! I'm guessing he does it on purpose just so you can spoil him! lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kind of a gross question about bathing but need to find out. My females always poop in the water pans I put out, due to the hot weather. Is that normal?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some do poop in the bath. But I put out a couple of pans, and not many do. 
I think they are more likely to do that if the dish is in a cage, then they do if they have the whole loft. Are you sure she is doing that in the water, or is it dropping from a perch.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There are no perches above the water pans. But they are the farthest point away from the eggs. Maybe i will try putting them closer to,the eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ahhh! Try that. It might help.


----------

